# [SOLVED] Patch file not found ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu ?

## minsoehan

I am trying to get bluetooth works in Plasma.

I can start bluetooth service but System Setting > Bluetooth says "No Bluetooth Adapters not found".

I have this:

05:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA9565 / AR9565 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01).

As far as I know, it is Wifi + Bluetooth card.

ath9k for Wifi and ath3k for Bluetooth.

In $ dmesg messages, I found some interesting things below:

```
[    1.391959] usb 1-1.5: Direct firmware load for ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu failed with error -2

[    1.391961] Bluetooth: Patch file not found ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu

[    1.391963] Bluetooth: Loading patch file failed

[    1.391971] ath3k: probe of 1-1.5:1.0 failed with error -2

```

Actually I have linux-firmware installed and ar3k/AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu is there where it is supposed to be.

```
msh@localhost ~ $ ls /lib/firmware/ar3k | grep AthrBT

AthrBT_0x01020001.dfu

AthrBT_0x01020200.dfu

AthrBT_0x01020201.dfu

AthrBT_0x11020000.dfu

AthrBT_0x11020100.dfu

AthrBT_0x31010000.dfu

AthrBT_0x41020000.dfu
```

I found some online threads and even bug reports about it but no solution.

Thanks in advance for any help and suggestion.Last edited by minsoehan on Sun Mar 20, 2016 6:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## minsoehan

Solved by using ArchLinux's kernel.

----------

## minsoehan

sorry for my previous. 

emerge sys-kernel/linux-firmware and enabling all bluetooth drivers in kernel configuration works now.

----------

